

Show HN: OWASP Security Knowledge Framework - Scopestyle
http://secureby.design

======
Scopestyle
Hey guys, I would love to show you the Security Knowledge Framework. With the
framework you have a complete set of tools to secure your web application,
with OWASP security checklists and a extensive library of best practice code
examples.

Founded by professional security specialists with the belief that knowledge on
how best to secure web applications, regardless of coding level should be
available to anyone. It's open source, thus free of charge. The project is
supported by the OWASP foundation. Please take a look and let us know what you
think!

The project founders Glenn and Riccardo are giving an SKF workshop at the
Devopsdays Amsterdam, if you're there come and say hi!
[http://www.devopsdays.org/events/2015-amsterdam/](http://www.devopsdays.org/events/2015-amsterdam/)

